# Name my blues band



## mrmatt1972

I've been practicing and writing material in a blues trio format for a while. We have a sound similar to Big Sugar (without the god-like skill) but tend to play traditional blues tunes. We're trying to think of a name as we have decided we are ready to play some shows.

Looking for suggestions.

Thanks,

Matt

P.S. It's me and a father/son rhythm section


----------



## lbrown1

"Matt and the Generations"


----------



## Tarl

Ugly Stick..Plan 9...Red Menace.....Big Girls BBQ.............Buck Henry.......The New Barbarians........I love trying to come up with band names.


----------



## puckhead

mrmatt1972 said:


> P.S. It's me and a father/son rhythm section


Me and Them


----------



## bagpipe

I like messing around with this band name generator:

http://www.bandnamemaker.com/

My favourite so far? "Abrasion Pelvis"! Might not work so good for a blues band though.

"Mr Matt and the Abrasion Pelvis" :rockon2:


----------



## WannabeGood

Chittlin' Matt with Slim Sonny Boy and George. (or Dad's name).:smile:


----------



## greco

Quote "Once, in 1903, while waiting for a train in the town of *Tutwiler * (Mississippi), he (W.C. Handy) heard a musician playing his guitar with a knife and singing about a local spot where two railroads crossed; he later called it "the weirdest music I'd ever heard," but the song stuck in his head and he later copyrighted a song along the same theme, the famous "Yellow Dog Blues." " End of Quote

Consider the name *"Tutwiler"*...it is certainly historically VERY significant for this genre, unusual for a name, short and easily remembered and will give you something to talk about when someone asks where you got the name. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Shiny_Beast

crusty sock


----------



## CDWaterloo

****No Name Blues Band****


----------



## montreal

The Mattocasters


----------



## Vintage_Groove

Melting Frost
Next Right on the Left
The Atomic Clock
Turbo Chicken
Feather Dusters
Smoking Flowers
Exploding Loafers
Smile for the Camera
One Tale, Two Ponies
Laundry Night
Empty Pockets
Lint
Exploding Hair Dryers
Desert Water
Sishkabobbi
Killer Puppies
King Chicken
Fog Horns
Rhymes With Dolores


----------



## UncleNed

WTF and the LOLs


----------



## shoretyus

Rhymes With Dolores[/QUOTE said:


> Liking that.


----------



## lbrown1

montreal said:


> The Mattocasters


YA - the Mattocasters - how cool is that!


----------



## shoretyus

lbrown1 said:


> YA - the Mattocasters - how cool is that!


Kind of stealing for my Patty o' caster handle 9kkhhd


----------



## mrmatt1972

shoretyus said:


> Kind of stealing for my Patty o' caster handle 9kkhhd


I don't play a strat and (sadly) sold my tele, so I think I'll pass on this one anyway! :smile: Great name though. Thanks for all the replies, keep them coming.

Matt


----------



## Big_Daddy

mrmatt1972 said:


> I don't play a strat and (sadly) sold my tele, so I think I'll pass on this one anyway! :smile: Great name though. Thanks for all the replies, keep them coming.
> 
> Matt


The DoorMatts? :smile:


----------



## Rugburn

My daughter is 4 years old and has been calling puddles "cuddles" since she was 2. It's so cute that my wife and I haven't had the heart to correct her. One day after a big rain we went out for a walk. She usually takes this opportunity to splash through the "cuddles" with her rubber boots. On this occasion she decided not to splash in the "muddy cuddles". Right then and there I thought Muddy Cuddles!!, that's a great name for a blues band. It's all yours if you can stomach the saccharin cuteness.

Shawn :smile:


----------



## david henman

BLUE SKIES

...when you say it out loud, it becomes: BLUES GUYS.

you're welcome!

-dh


----------



## Milkman

Emmit Otter Blues Band


----------



## mrmatt1972

Milkman said:


> Emmit Otter Blues Band


LOL I loved that movie!


----------



## montreal

shoretyus said:


> Kind of stealing for my Patty o' caster handle 9kkhhd


Patty O'Lanterns?


----------



## shoretyus

montreal said:


> Patty O'Lanterns?


and the Lanterns 

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/default.cfm?bandID=956342


----------



## Chito

Check this out. Just keep generating names and see if there is one that you would like:

http://www.bandnamemaker.com/


----------



## Beatles

Red White and Blues


----------



## mrmatt1972

Chito said:


> Check this out. Just keep generating names and see if there is one that you would like:
> 
> http://www.bandnamemaker.com/


Results from above for B.L.U.E.S.

Acronyms for "BLUES"

* Boiling Luscious Uranium Entrance Sphere
* Battered Luminescent Unknown Echo Segment
* Blasted Loony Uranium Euphoria Step-mom
* Blowout Love Unholy Epitaph Skater
* Blade Loaned Uprising Eagle Swing
* Breakaway Luscious Under-age Ear Septum
* Bare Lavender Uterus Earl Step-brother
* Buddha Learning Unforgettable Elder Spring
* Bloated League Unicorn Evening Scam
* Basic Lunatic Under-age Erection Sentence

The last one is my favourite. kqoct

Also names with "Blue" in them:

* Blue Parts
* Blue Palm
* Blue Innovation
* Mumbling Blue
* Blue Loop
* Forbidden Blue
* Blue Reckoning
* Blue Tech
** Trout Of The Blue Stare*
* Blue Chin
I like the bolded one.


----------



## shoretyus

mrmatt1972 said:


> Results from above for B.L.U.E.S.
> 
> ** Trout Of The Blue Stare*
> * Blue Chin
> I like the bolded one.


** Trout Of The Blue Persuasion*


----------



## greco

*mrmatt1972*...anything at all that has appealed to you so far?

It might give us a better idea of the "kind" of name you are looking for.

Dave


----------



## Guest

Call me Daddy.


----------



## Budda

mule's blues.

Rhymes with dolores sounds pretty sweet, actually!

Muddy and the puddles?

the one-plus-two's?


----------



## mrmatt1972

Soooo many good suggestions! Very hard to choose. Never really got sit down and talk time tonight with the band, just a speedy rehearsal as the youngest member was going out.

I browsed through the list with the elder member and we liked a lot of them. Funny seems to be OK with us. Mattocasters was an early favourite. The two iterations on the Trout theme were good too. I like the Rhymes with Dolores and the Tutwiler suggestions too. Keep 'em coming! :smile:

Matt


----------



## Milkman

mrmatt1972 said:


> LOL I loved that movie!


It's a family favourite around our place. We dust it off every Christmas.



Paul Williams was not without skills.


----------



## mrmatt1972

bump need more suggestions


----------



## jimihendrix

pyrite....aka "fool's gold"

hemlock

pendulum...it swings !!!

clone...as in "mini me"


----------



## Lafite

Blind Lemon Pie (courtesy of "The Ruttles")


----------



## montreal

Nos Hablos Espanola.........


----------



## zontar

bagpipe said:


> I like messing around with this band name generator:
> 
> http://www.bandnamemaker.com/
> 
> My favourite so far? "Abrasion Pelvis"! Might not work so good for a blues band though.
> 
> "Mr Matt and the Abrasion Pelvis" :rockon2:


Those are fun--here's another one I like-
Another band name generator

And it gave me-
Eyelid Conspiracy
Clown Tactics
Stray Bodybags
Dancing Warehouse Vengeance
Einstein's Tire Agenda

I'm not sure any of them fit your band
But I wouldn't mind being in a band called Einstein's Tire Agenda.


----------



## RIFF WRATH

How about "Stone Pile".........will work for a country band too.......


----------



## keeperofthegood

shoretyus said:


> ** Trout Of The Blue Persuasion*



Simply *Blue Persuasion* has my vote actually.


----------



## Big_Daddy

keeperofthegood said:


> Simply *Blue Persuasion* has my vote actually.



Oooh, memories of Tommy James and the Shondelles.


----------



## Big_Daddy

So MrMatt, did you ever choose a name? Inquiring minds want to know. :smile:


----------



## Stonesy

Three piece? How about Trifecta?


----------



## JHarasym

The Killer Wails
Plum Loco
Municipal Balloon
Blue As Babe


----------



## keeperofthegood

*Courtney and his Messengers
Brigs, Gates, and Mel
Clotted Rat
*

An old friend of mine that went through a lot of temporary bands had one with a name I have always thought was a beaut

*Negative Nine*

Or you could always go my way and be "too funny"

*NoStars on Ice
Amplified Follies*
*Whee Godt: The Man and His Band* (ok maybe if you were faith based)
*Ike and Fargo*
*We Love You* (hehe can you see that, walk on stage and ask the audience who you are... and hear back "bunch of old guys now play!" ..  )


----------



## Rugburn

*Blooze Machine*


----------



## shoretyus

Big_Daddy said:


> So MrMatt, did you ever choose a name? Inquiring minds want to know. :smile:


Band broke up already?
kqoct


----------



## WannabeGood

How about............Welcome Matt and the DoorKnockers.


----------



## jimsz

Matt Blues Band


----------



## Jim DaddyO

The Name My, Blues Band. It was right in the thread title.


----------



## Spikezone

zontar said:


> Those are fun--here's another one I like-
> Another band name generator
> 
> And it gave me-
> Eyelid Conspiracy
> Clown Tactics
> Stray Bodybags
> Dancing Warehouse Vengeance
> Einstein's Tire Agenda
> 
> I'm not sure any of them fit your band
> But I wouldn't mind being in a band called Einstein's Tire Agenda.


I like 'Name My Blues Band', but from this list, I also liked 'Clown Tactics' (but not necessarily for a blues band).
-Mikey


----------



## lbrown1

keeperofthegood said:


> *Courtney and his Messengers
> Brigs, Gates, and Mel
> Clotted Rat
> *
> 
> An old friend of mine that went through a lot of temporary bands had one with a name I have always thought was a beaut
> 
> *Negative Nine*
> 
> Or you could always go my way and be "too funny"
> 
> *NoStars on Ice
> Amplified Follies*
> *Whee Godt: The Man and His Band* (ok maybe if you were faith based)
> *Ike and Fargo*
> *We Love You* (hehe can you see that, walk on stage and ask the audience who you are... and hear back "bunch of old guys now play!" ..  )



"Clotted Rat" - made me laugh.....I'm on bloodthinner medication that is the same stuff you kill rats with.....death by anticoagulation - so a clotted rat is a happy rat


----------



## cheezyridr

UncleNed said:


> WTF and the LOLs


i thought that was a good one



Milkman said:


> Emmit Otter Blues Band


my first garage band was using the name "riverbottom nitemare band" for a while. :rockon2:



lbrown1 said:


> "Clotted Rat" - made me laugh.....I'm on bloodthinner medication that is the same stuff you kill rats with.....death by anticoagulation - so a clotted rat is a happy rat


me too, warfarin. a funny kind of irony that i have the nick of cheezy


----------



## Krule Music Group

Just a shot in the dark, as we are all brainstorming...

how about this for the band name 

FAMATSON or 
FAMATSON Blues Band 

it would be very original. 

a play on your name, and father son, etc... 

http://krulemusicgroup.blogspot.com


----------

